# Some questions about Paypal



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok so I recently started to use Paypay for more then just ebay (selling and purchasing).

I noticed that sometimes paypal takes a fee and sometimes it doesnt. I thought maybe it had to do with the amount -- but nope.

Does anyone know the parameters on why paypal doesnt take out a fee? I know it has to stay in business some how so charging a fee is reasonable. Just curious why it doesnt at times.

:?


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Not sure if this is what you mean but PayPal takes a fee for the sellers but not to the purchasers. That's the only thing that comes to my mind now. . . seems I always get charged a fee. I go to the "details" of an order and there the fee is listed (when it's something I am selling).


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

If I accept money from someone -say-as a deposit on a goat-It takes out some of the money, but when I pay for something it doesn't. Out of a $300 deposit-It took $9.00-so Im not sure how they calculate it...


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

the only time I have had it take a fee is if I transfer it into my account. If I leave it in there and use it for ebay or what ever - it doesn't seem to take the fee.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

there is no fee to put it into my checking account.

Its when I receive money -- sometimes I get charged and other times I dont.

not sure if it has anything to do with it being labeled a gift or services or goods etc


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I found it on paypal.

basically if you choose personal and then send payment from a paypal balance or with your bank account there is no fee for the recipient.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

You can chose different accounts. For personal, you have to stay under so many uses. For business, you can use it unlimitedly. You get charged like 4% fee of the purchase for the business account. I don't know anything about the personal account.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

This a great subject.... I want to start using Paypal because everyone always wants to put their goaty purchases on their credit cards.... but how do you set it up? How do you collect the money?


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

If they pay with a credit or debit card instead of a direct bank transfer it charges a fee. I think it takes longer to get your money too, but I can't remember.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

tell them to send the money as a gift..they have the option to send it like that and paypal won't take any fees.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

pelicanacresMN said:


> tell them to send the money as a gift..they have the option to send it like that and paypal won't take any fees.


Yes but ONLY if they use their Paypal balance or their checking account. Doesnt count on creditcards, you will still get charged a fee.

What I will do if someone wants to pay me via paypal for a goat deposit is to send them my email address. I wont have it on my website. This way I talk to the individual and we work out the transaction details first and then they send the money on my terms.

some people ask for the % that paypal will take out. But if I can get them to do it under personal and with their bank account then I wont loose anything and they dotn have to pay any extra. :thumb:

Saves time waiting for checks to clear -- so really if I have to "loose" a couple dollars on the sale I am not that worried about it


----------



## LomaVerdeBoers (Oct 4, 2009)

I accept paypal for our landscape business. It's better to get paid with a credit card then thru their checking account, theres no wait for credit cards it gets posted immediately, but if they pay with check it usually takes a couple days to clear.
It only charges about 8-10% for our business. That is much better than chasing people around to get paid. If you get the Paypal debit/visa card you can use it just like your regular bank debit card and it is simple to get. Works good when dealing with people in other states, because you know exactly when they pay a deposit or remaining balance, you can even send invoices thru your paypal account. This helps if the other person has never used paypal, cause it gives them a direct link to pay you without having to search for paypal on the net.


----------

